# New mum in Valencia



## riaboo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all, my family and I are moving to Valencia this October. Im a 35 yo mum, wife and I also own my own businesses. I am looking for friends to chat to and get to know. Im sure I will miss all my friends back home, so it would be nice to meet new people for coffees and chat. My kids are aged 14, 11 and 5 years old. 

Very excited about the pending move but also very scared. :/ But Im sure this is normal. No matter how much you research and prepare yourself it still a very daunting change for the whole family.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

riaboo said:


> Hi all, my family and I are moving to Valencia this October. Im a 35 yo mum, wife and I also own my own businesses. I am looking for friends to chat to and get to know. Im sure I will miss all my friends back home, so it would be nice to meet new people for coffees and chat. My kids are aged 14, 11 and 5 years old.
> 
> Very excited about the pending move but also very scared. :/ But Im sure this is normal. No matter how much you research and prepare yourself it still a very daunting change for the whole family.


Hi, and welcome.

When you say Valencia, do you mean the city or the province?

I presume that your children are moving with you and that you already have places for them in an International school?


As I say, let us know exactly where you are and I'm sure you'll hear from someone close by.


----------



## riaboo (Sep 26, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Hi, and welcome.
> 
> When you say Valencia, do you mean the city or the province?
> 
> ...


HI there, yes sorry we will be in the Camp de Túria province. Our two eldest children have places in an British school and our 5 year old will be going in a state school  would be nice to know people from around that area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

riaboo said:


> HI there, yes sorry we will be in the Camp de Túria province. Our two eldest children have places in an British school and our 5 year old will be going in a state school  would be nice to know people from around that area.


ah near Lliria

that's quite a way from me, but I know some people in the area

there have been some really nasty forest fires in that area in the past few days - they are now under control, thankfully

Estabilizados y controlados los seis incendios forestales que afectan a Valencia desde el domingo - 20minutos.es


----------



## riaboo (Sep 26, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> ah near Lliria
> 
> that's quite a way from me, but I know some people in the area
> 
> there have been some really nasty forest fires in that area in the past few days - they are now under control, thankfully


I know, weve been trying to keep up to date with the whole situation. How scary. We will be in the Vilamarxant area (where one of the fires were!). Like I said, it'd be nice to meet fellow mums I dont mind travelling or meeting up in the city if thats suitable. 

Thank you for your replies x


----------

